# theraphosa blondi



## andrew brazenall (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone out there got some good pics of goliaths ?:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

My old Burgundy Goliath.


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

that´s well cute!
xxx


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

my big girl (that's a 12" plate)


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

recently moulted a/f Theraphosa sp "Burgundy"


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

lisa i didnt realise u had a blondi! thats tiny lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

herpzane said:


> lisa i didnt realise u had a blondi! thats tiny lol


I've only had her since October, and Tiny is her name actually :lol2: she's still got some growing to do.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

lol how ironic aha


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't want to eat from that plate again with those nightmare hairs, lol! :mf_dribble:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

heres my T.apophysis sling


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my dream T! 

Exotic pets have them in stock 8-10cm for £77....

Sooo tempted!


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

I used to have a t.blondi sadly I sold her after a month or two because of the hairs. Awsome ts tho


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

thought i might as well show you guys this

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/352489-apophysis-handling-pics-dont-agree.html


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What is the difference with the Burgandy?


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Stelios said:


> What is the difference with the Burgandy?


The dury is still out (officially) I think, but basically, they are a colour form of T blondi - just in the same way we are as humans (thats how I look at it). In the new year, i shall be pairing a defo T blondi male with one of my "burgundys" - I'm that confident its just a regional colour variation and not a seperate genus (such as blondi/apophysis).


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Just being pedantic here but they're the same genus, separate species (I know that's what you meant).

Also, are there not some moral issues with that pairing if they are a different species but capable of producing a fertile hybrid?


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Just being pedantic here but they're the same genus, separate species (I know that's what you meant).
> 
> Also, are there not some moral issues with that pairing if they are a different species but capable of producing a fertile hybrid?


hey aberdeem uni. ha somone who has ventured to aberdeen scotland :lol2:what are the chances:notworthy:


i think theyre a different species as they have pink feet while young but mm have no tibial spurs(hooks) my 2p:no1:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Just being pedantic here but they're the same genus, separate species (I know that's what you meant).
> 
> Also, are there not some moral issues with that pairing if they are a different species but capable of producing a fertile hybrid?


Yeah, thought people would get what I mean!  

Mmm, see what you mean. We really could do with a definitive answer first, I suppose. I still think they are just a colour variation and not a different species per se, especially after seeing the different shades of blondi's I have had. In fact, at the mo, some of my apophysis are quite different in colour from each other. Interesting!  As for producing a fertile hybrid, could these not have been the result in the first place? I'm sure normal blondi's and these are from virtually the same areas in Guyana?

Interesting stuff to discuss, friends!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm, it's a damn shame species is really a human made concept, makes it damn hard to work out where the line is.

Are _T. blondi_ endangered in the wild?


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Blondi*

Another freshly moulted blondi


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

sab6517 said:


> Another freshly moulted blondi
> 
> image


aww she looks gorgeous! Mine has webbed herself in, presumably in premoult, but I expect it'll be months before she comes back out, as she was still eating 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

sab6517 said:


> Another freshly moulted blondi
> 
> image


 WOW! I never thought they would be so dark and I love the pinksh hairs ;D


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovely picture - and perfectly shows the colour variations that occur. Thats the darkest blondi I have seen!!


----------

